# Kontiki 640/6 1998/99 what to look out for



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All, 
we are going to look at one of these tomorrow. Seems an ideal setup for me and hubby, as we like to have a bit of room!

Apart from the obvious checking for damp in the cupboards etc, do these suffer from any other problems that we need to be aware of?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

None that I can think of,we have had no problems,Good luck.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

It's broadly similar to our Bessacarr E695 of similar vintage, which is still going strong at 11 years old and 80,000 miles.

You'd be right to check for damp in any motorhome of that age. One other thought, if there's any way of checking whether the Al-Ko rear axle has been greased every year it would be worthwhile to do so.

Our own problems have been minimal: a couple of leaking windows cured for £100 by a local caravan dealer, a faulty Carver water heater mended by the same people and that's the lot on the habitation side.

Great layout for two, not bad for four, and OK at a pinch for six, so hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes the Bessacarr 695 and the Elddis Autostratus are almost identical.

However we have read lots of great stuff about this van and thought spares and help would be easier to come by.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Ours has a Excellent u-shaped which makes up into a Large double.
I'm afraid I don't know about spares as I've never needed anything.

I'd *guess* for a 98/99 you be looking at about £17 - 22 thousand.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

We are also looking at a Swift Royale 630, again a pretty much identical layout. So a three hour drive just to get there!

Then hopefully get a chance to view the Kontiki on the way back.

I feel i'm seeing more of the country looking for the van than i will do once i actually get it....

Still, we have a better idea having owned and used our Mohawk for the last year.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Whereabouts are you Riverboat ??
I'm just being nosey :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have one of these.

Definately try and check that the axle has been greased and that the rear arch is not low over the rear wheel. It should be almost to the top of the tyre. Mine has gone as I didnt know about greasing and it has to be replaced at a cost of £2200.

Check everywhere for damp spots or signs of leaks.

Test the fire and blown air heating

Test that the hot water heater works on both Gas and 240v hookup. 

Test that the fridge lights on gas and works on 240v

Test the cooker

Check all the service history is there and have a good test drive. Dont be hurried either. IT will take a good couple of hours to test it all properly.

If you do buy the Kontiki I hope you enjoy it as much as we have enjoyed ours. They really are a great van

Cheers
BD


----------



## springer (May 12, 2005)

Hi riverboat2001 
We've got the same model W reg 2000 and have had virtually no trouble, none mechanically and just small niggles such as a crack appearing behind the tap in the bathroom. I suspect it may be a weak point as the plastic tends to flex as you operate the lever tap. 
Apart from that we've had no problems but we agree with Barryd, check that the rear torsion tube has been greased. It's hard to get to some garages would miss it or not bother. 
Summing up we love our Konnie to bits, fast,pretty economical and the perfect layout. 
Regards 
Dave


----------



## dalecat1777 (2 mo ago)

We have a 1999 swift kontiki 640 covered 80k miles. Although the rear axel has been greased regularly the rear axel has gone


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Dalecat and welcome to the forum. 

That's a very old thread so the original poster is probably sorted. If you're looking for help with yours it might be best to start a new thread.


----------

